# Cross Over vs BootCamp ?



## boodou (5 Août 2006)

J'ai lu dans iCreate qu'il y aurait bientôt la possibiliter d'utiliser une application Windows sans Windows grâce à Cross Over (http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/)
Est-ce que quelqu'un a plus d'infos sur le fonctionnement de ce système et ses performances par rapport à bootcamp ou parallels ?


----------



## Toumak (5 Août 2006)

j'ai une beta de crossover
et je pense que ce sera pratique mais seulement pour de petites utilisations
c'est pas vraiment optimisé( je sais que ce n'est encore qu'une beta) et beaucoup d'applications ne fonctionnent pas. en tous cas toutes celles qui demandent xp pour fonctionner ne peuvent pas être installée, pour le moment seules certaines applis 98 et 2000 marchent pas trop mal
donc pour le moment, bootcamp est beaucoup plus pratique

mais peut-être que ça changera avec la version finale de crossover qui devrait sortir la semaine prochaine lors de la WWDC


----------



## Goli (5 Août 2006)

La version alpha de ce CrossOver Mac, passe-moi l'expression, c'est de la chiotte...
d'une lenteur exccèssif, plantages répétés, et puis si tu oses lui demander un autre menu de saisie clavier ( je parle pas encore de scriptes complexes mais du français ) alors là il se plante.
quant à la graphique des applis, je n'ai jamais  eu sur mon mac des graphiques aussi horribles... 
Ce n'est qu'Alpha, bien sûr. On verra ça lundi 7, ou le lendemain il paraît.


----------



## petoncrochu (14 Août 2006)

moi perso je suis plutot content de la version alpha 3, rapide, stable...

Biensûr il y a peu de logiciels compatibles mais c'est un début.



J'ai fait un test avec "time adjuster", "winamp 2.95", "ie 6","Windows media player" et tout marche au poil, j'ai essayé trackMania (marche pas) sans succès.
(bottle 98)


en bottle 2000 j'ai encore quelques problèmes : image gif n'apparaissent pas sous ie, winamp plante.


sinon le lien à mettre dans le dock (lors de l'install d'une appli) n'est pas toujours créé.

Mais c'est une alpha : très prometteur selon moi !


----------



## 1000k (14 Août 2006)

En faite, grace à ce logiciel on pourra fire tourner des programmes crée pour Windows nativement sur Mac OS X ?

Désolé si j'ai pas bien compris...


----------



## petoncrochu (14 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> En faite, grace à ce logiciel on pourra fire tourner des programmes crée pour Windows nativement sur Mac OS X ?
> 
> Désolé si j'ai pas bien compris...



oui c'est bien çà mais c'est limité à certaines applis;

comme x11 fait tourner des appli linux, crossover fait tourner des appli windows;


----------



## 1000k (14 Août 2006)

Ah d'accord ! C'est bien ça.
Et la version finale pourra faire tourner n'importe quelle applications ( à part les jeux ) ?
Il coutera combien à peu près ce logiciel et il sort quand ?

Ca m'interesse beaucoup, car sur Windaube, j'utilisai des petits logiciels écrit par des programmeurs qui était gratuits et très utiles... Alors ça me ferait bien plaisir de pouvoir utiliser ça.


----------



## petoncrochu (14 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord ! C'est bien &#231;a.
> Et la version finale pourra faire tourner n'importe quelle applications ( &#224; part les jeux ) ?
> Il coutera combien &#224; peu pr&#232;s ce logiciel et il sort quand ?
> 
> Ca m'interesse beaucoup, car sur Windaube, j'utilisai des petits logiciels &#233;crit par des programmeurs qui &#233;tait gratuits et tr&#232;s utiles... Alors &#231;a me ferait bien plaisir de pouvoir utiliser &#231;a.


la liste des logiciels compatibles est dispo sur le site de crossover; certains jeux marchent d&#233;j&#224; : halflife,wow; (pas test&#233

le prix c'est difficile, il est pas sorti !

tu penses &#224; quel soft par exemple ?


----------



## 1000k (14 Août 2006)

Je suis allé sur le site, mais pas possible de le télécharger pour tester... Que la version Linux 

Vous avez un lien du programme ?


----------



## petoncrochu (15 Août 2006)

crossover n'est pas disponible au grand public pour l'instant; mais les dernières rumeurs laissent penser que la version officielle devrait sortir bientot (moins de 2 mois)


----------



## 1000k (15 Août 2006)

petoncrochu a dit:
			
		

> crossover n'est pas disponible au grand public pour l'instant; mais les dernières rumeurs laissent penser que la version officielle devrait sortir bientot (moins de 2 mois)




 c'est bien ça


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2006)

Oups je viens deja de poster ailleur   
J'ai mis la main sur une version de CrossOver. Sur MacBook, avec 2Go de Ram, ca tourne nikel!! (par contre, installation exessivement longue (Dreamweaver, j'ai annulé l'install)
IE tourne tres bien. Bottle 2000 est la seule que j'ai essayé.


----------



## remote (17 Août 2006)

salut, j'aurais aimé savoir d'abord comment tu as fait pour installer CrossOver? car pour commencer mon MacBook Pro 2Ghz avec  1GB de RAM me reclame X11 ! et X11 ne veut guere s'installer sur mon mac !!! il dit qu'une version plus recente est deja installé ??????

quelqu'un pourrait eput-etre m'eclaircir svp  

merci d'avance


----------



## 1000k (17 Août 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai vraiment hâte de pouvoir tester ce super logiciel. Ce logiciel qui pourra enterrer définitivement windaube...

Petite question, vous allez hurler mais bon, est-ce que msn messenger pour pc marchera avec crossover ? Parce que le plugin msn plus me manque


----------



## FRZ.one (17 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai vraiment hâte de pouvoir tester ce super logiciel. Ce logiciel qui pourra enterrer définitivement windaube...
> 
> Petite question, vous allez hurler mais bon, est-ce que msn messenger pour pc marchera avec crossover ? Parce que le plugin msn plus me manque



Ca m'interresse moi aussi car ma femme utilise XP essentiellement pour Msn, car elle ne trouve pas d'equivalent sur mac.
alors si live messenger pouvai marcher avec ce soft ca serait terrible pour la convaincre de rester toujours sous mac os


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2006)

Pour ce qui est de X11, il y a d'autre sujet parlant de ca. En gros, il faut qu'il soit installé a partir de ton CD d'install.
Je pense qu'une fois que tu as X11, tout devrai aller parfaitement  (je n'ai rien fait de particulier)
edit: voila, j'ai essayé MSN, et ca n'a pas l'air de marcher (du moins, pas chez moi) et le message est assez etrange


----------



## 1000k (18 Août 2006)

Normal l'ordinateur est équipé de deux coeur pentium LOL Et MSN ne marche ps avec un système aussi puissant et stable, il lui faut windaube...

Sinon, trêves de plaisanteries, tu as essayé la version 7.5 ou Live Messenger ?


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Alors, j'ai essay&#233; MSN 7 et MSN 6.2
Ce choix est justif&#233; du fait que j'utilise la bouteille win2000 (il y a aussi une bouteille win98  qui est dispo, mais MSN sur 98&#8230 Bref, la bouteille, c'est cens&#233; etre le systeme sur lequel le programme tourne (sorte d'emulation&#8230; qui n'en est pas une  )
Si tu as d'autre id&#233;es de programme, vas y, je les essayerai si j'en ai la possibilit&#233;.
Pour info, j'ai essay&#233; d'installer: LightRoom, mais l'installateur ne se lance que sous XP (message d'erreur), le TestDrive (appell&#233; TryOut de Photoshop CS2, et avec la version telecharg&#233;e(TryOut telecharg&#233;, pas la version complete), et avec un CD de Demo, tout deux me demandent une cl&#233; serie, que je n'ai pas&#8230; j'ai essay&#233; avec des 'serials' trouv&#233;es sur le net (mais toujours sur cette version de demo, qui me demande un mot de passe), et meme des codes qui marche sur mon 'vrai' PC sou 2000, ca ne marche pas sous CrossOver
La seule application qui marche pour l'instant, c'est IE6, NotePad, RegEdit (mais il sert a quoi&#8230; sur une machine 'emul&#233;'?, windows media pplayer (que je n'ai pas ' encore' lanc&#233
Voila, celui qui a des programme qui marchent sous 2000, et qui voudrai savoir ce que ca donne, qu'il fasse signe (tout en restant dans des versions de demo/shareware, bref que dans la legalit&#233;e)
J'ai essayer d'installer aussi DreamWeaver MX&#8230; pas en legal&#8230; mais qui a bien voulu lancer l'install, mais devant le temp requis pour finir de l'install&#233;, j'ai annul&#233; juste avant les 40%
Je vais surment essayer d'installer Mercury, pour voir s'il reconnait l'iSight (a mon avis, non, pas de drivers)
Il faut aussi savoir que CrossOver partage la connexion internet, donc, ayant install&#233; IE6, je peux me connecter a internet, sans probleme, et en allant sur le site 'anonymat.org', je suis bien vu comme un Windows 2000 (normal, en fait )
Autrement, CrossOver, pour une version Alapha (il faut bien le preciser a mon avis), tourne tres bien pour IE (malgr&#233; certains ralentissement, mais globalement, IE est utilisable comme sur un PC. J'ai aussi eu un crash de CrossOver lors du premier chargement COMPLET de la page msn.com (mais si j'arrete le chargement, et que je vais sur Google, c'est bon)
Il y a aussi des probleme d'affichage graphique, sur Google.com, je n'ai pas le logo, mais sur anonymat.org, j'ai bien leurs logo)
Je n'ai pas essay&#233; la musique, mais je viens de penser que je vais essayer WinAmp pour savoir si l'audio passe.
Autrement, CrossOver tourne correctement, a savoir qu'il ne prend pas enormement de ressources CPU, mais plutot de la memoire (je tourne avec 2Go de Ram sur un MacBook 2 CoreDuo 2Ghz.
Il faut savoir aussi que pour l'instant, il y a un probleme avec le processus WineLoader. Celui ci s'accapare 100% du CPU sur les deux Core soit 200%, alors, je quitte CrossOver, mais celui ci ne quitte pas le process, donc&#8230; kill cela m'est arriv&#233; qu'une fois. Et une autre fois, il a failli s'emballer, mais j'ai quitte CrossOver a temps.
CrossOver inclu un module permettant d'essayer (je dit bien essayer) d'installer des logiciels non 'support&#233;' par CrossOver. (c'est comme ca que j'ai fait passer Photoshop CS2, MSN, et ce soir, WinAmp)
CrossOver fait tourner plusieurs bouteilles par defaut (enfin, a chaque fois que l'on creer un bouteille, celle ci reste active, c'est un truc a surveiller, car, on n'y fais pas gaffe, et quand on quitte, il donne la liste des bouteilles actives , et la, ca fait beaucoup  (surtout que CrossOver indique que l'install d'un soft va 'foirer' si j'essaye de l'installer sur une bouteille qui a deja un soft (mais comme CS 2 ne veut pas marcher, je n'ai pas la finalit&#233; de cette affaire  bref, d'apres ce message, je comprend: 1 soft=1 bouteille


----------



## Einbert (18 Août 2006)

Ce qui va etre sympa avec CrossOver, c'est que nous aurons enfin la possibilité de nous faire infecter par certains virus Windows  . Je dis bien certains, car ne touchera que certains virus bien particuliers... En tous cas, il faut en être conscient  . Raison pour laquelle je privilégie les VM (même si dans ce cas il faut avoir une version de Windows), car même si Windows est infecté, cela ne touchera en rien le reste de la machine.

++


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Il faut savoir que chaque bouteille gener&#233;e par CrossOver creer un dossier 'drive_c' dans la bibliotheque, et ce dossier contient un dossier 'program files', et une deuxieme&#8230; mais lequel?? (je le dirai ce soir)
CrossOver a tres bien march&#233; avec un KeyGen , que j'avais utilis&#233; pour lancer l'install de Photoshop CS2&#8230; (qui n'a jamais march&#233, et dans ce cas, pas d'install, c'es stable, et j'ai eu du son (donc, je me repond a moi meme, CrossOver Alpha gere bien le son (a voir avec VLC/WinAmp - essais ce soir -)
Effectivement, comme tu tournes directement sur ta partition systeme (bibliotheque oblige), un virus capable d'ecrire en HFS+&#8230; (ca existe ca, Win, qui ecrit en HFS+)
CrossOver a aussi une fonction de reconnaissance de CD, quand le CD contient un executable windows - uniquement une version win sur le Cd - celui ci se lance pour demander si install il y a&#8230; mais par exemple, avec mon CD d'elements PC/MAC fourni avec mon graveur, seul elements Mac apparait sur le Finder (normal) mais CrossOver partage ca, donc, impossible d'installer, meme en lui disant 'sisi, il y a bien un executable win la dessus :rateau: '
CrossOver m'a aussi lanc&#233; un petit installeur, en plus de mon install MSN (l'install MSN en elle meme a pas march&#233, bref, un petit installeur, me demandant d'installer un programme contenant 'Gecko'. Le message parlai d'HTML


----------



## 1000k (18 Août 2006)

très interessant Tucpasquic 

et est-ce que la vrai version émulera XP ?

j'aimerai bien retrouver mon msn 7.5 avec msn plus 

plus qu'à attendre et prier pour que sa marche sur la version finale !


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,
je vais faire un essai, la&#8230; , je vais piquer l'install de MSN que j'ai sur le PC (actuellement MSN 7 sous 2000&#8230; mais je vais m'arreter la&#8230; et attendre une nouvelle version de MSN sur Mac, ou une stabilit&#233; accru pour Adium', et la mettre dans 'program files' cr&#233;&#233; par CrossOver.
Je vais essayer winamp et itunes,
bref que de test 
Je ne sais pas si la nouvelle version emulera XP, par contre, CrossOver ne fait que 83Mo dans le dossier App, et le Win 2000 gener&#233; dans ma bibliotheque utilisateur (pas la general) fait 100Mo&#8230; dur dur d'avoir 2k sur 100 Mo, chapeau 
J'ai cherch&#233; pour une version de Win (en fait, le ficher bouteille) meme a partir des distrib linux, mais ca n'a rien donn&#233;
Autrement, tu as Adium, qui lui, est Full OS X, en UB, et qui marche tres bien  (a part pour moi, ou j'ai eu un probleme&#8230;, c'est tout)


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,
je viens tout juste de copier le fichier contenu dans program files sur mon PC, vers mon program files sur CrossOver, et voici ce que j'obtiens 
Edit: Apparement, IE ne voit plus internet non plus, il doit donc y avoir un probleme internet a travers CrossOver


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Apres redemarrage de CrossOver, Internet est bien revenu dans IE, mais toujours impossible de se connecter via MSN/CrossOver.

De plus, comme 'promis', j'ai essayé une autre install (y'avait aussi la MAJ SMC a faire  )
J'ai essayé d'installer iTunes, et la, euh, boucle (? peut etre) dans le programme d'installation, soit plus de 10 mins pour essayer (essayer uniquement) d'installer QT (QT version PC), et j'ai annulé. Par contre, j'ai fait des Captures d'ecrans, que voici:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11579&stc=1&d=1155942617

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11580&stc=1&d=1155942617

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11581&stc=1&d=1155942617

Petite note aussi, CrossOver deconne dans exposé (mais c'est tolerable :rateau


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Voila, j'ai essay&#233; WinAmp, et ca marche, sans aucun probleme (audio ok)
Quelques captures d'ecran suivent.
Installation tres rapide, leger probleme de fenetrage, mais l'audio marche nikel.
On remarque que WinAmp, voit toute l'architecture de MacOS&#8230; dans le meme esprit que les doft du libre (CrossOver utilise Wine&#8230; CrossOver est en partie une 'compil' de logiciels libre)









Voila pour les images, malheuresment, ne sachant pas faire de miniatures, et aussi, le fait que trop de photos ralentissent l'affichage, je met toute les captures, des differents logiciels essay&#233;s a partir de maintenant ici[/URL].
un dossier par app essay&#233; :)

Je viens d'essayer VLC, le son passe, mais la video, a moiti&#233; seulement.
J'ai par ailleur remarqu&#233; que CrossOver (ou les apps, mettent des dossiers (visibles, et peut etre invisible) particulierement, dans la maison)
CrossOver genere un bureau, independant (fichier bureau dans le repertoire windows dans drive c)
Toutes les iamges de VLC sont [URL="[IMG]http://dennvoiles.free.fr/macg/crossover/vlc"]ici[/URL].

CrossOver possede un menu 'Program' qui n'est autre que le meme sous win,
Il a aussi la facheuse tendance a vouloir ouvrir des dossier quand il s'ouvre :(


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Ayant mis a plat tout ce que CrossOver avait mis, (j'ai juste gardé le .app, rien d'autre). Les programmes qui s'installent par CrossOver peuvent presenter des difficultées pour etre retirés. Effectivement, le programme va ecrire dans la base de registre (il y a bien un regedit.exe), et n'est desinstallable que par Ajout/Suppression de programme (qui lui, n'est pas present)
Donc, la seule solution, c'est Spotlight  (mais CrossOver respecte relativement bien l'architecture Win, c'est a dire 'drive_c' dans App Support)
Par contre, je n'explique toujours pas la presence d'un dossier Shared (qui est parti a la benne), dans ma maison (dossier entierement vide), ni, un fichier .dat, en visible, toujours dans cette maison.
Bref, tout est revenu comme avant, a part l'application elle meme. plus aucune bouteille, plus aucun exe, a nouveau un Mac


----------



## 1000k (19 Août 2006)

Je comprends pas trop trop comment ça marche cette application.
J'espère que ça foutra pas trop le bordel dans le Mac...

J'attends avec hate la sortie de ce logiciel ! Sinon ben faudra que je mette parrallèle mais comme j'ai pas fait plusieurs partitions sur mon disque, je suis grillé maintenant...


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

CrossOver simule une machine sous windows, avec un disque dur virtuel. Donc, en aucun cas, besoin de partitionner  
Autrement, non, ma machine n'est pas plus instable qu'avant, (c'est a dire, totallement stable  )


----------



## 1000k (19 Août 2006)

Ok d'accord, et les fichiers de ce programme et de ceux que l'on installe sont completement indépendant des fichiers Mac ?


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Tout a fait, tu as un fichier appellé 'drive_c', crée dans HDD:Biblis:App Support:CrossOver:
donc, completement isolé du reste 
Ce 'drive_c' represente ton disque C: sur windows. Dedans, tu as deux fichiers, Program Files, et un autre dont j'ai oublié le nom (mais qui est aussi dans une version win normale, pas d'inquitetude a se faire sur les deux dossier contenus dans 'drive_c' 
Et donc, quand tu installes (et tu as du le voire sur les captures d'ecran posté ci dessus), les applications, voient, plus ou moins un vrai systeme, avec C:/Program Files/Tes Apps
Et donc, ca ce range la dedans, comme sur un vrai windows 
Apres, il subsiste le fait que je ne sait toujours pas quelle applis est venue mettre 3 trucs dans mon dosser Home


----------



## 1000k (19 Août 2006)

Ah ok, merci pour cette explication.
Mais comme tu dis c'est bizarre si tu as eu des fichiers crée en dehors de ce dossier... A ce moment là, ça veut dire que ce n'est pas tout à fait isolé 

Idéalement je m'en servirais pour:
- Word
- Exel
- Acces
- Powerpoint  ( tout simplement pour avoir le VBA )
- MSN et MSN plus ( si ça marche )
- Des petites applications qui n'existent que sur PC ( logiciel de gestion de l'écran de mon autoradio, logiciel d'architecture interieur, VB, etc... )

Je trouve que si cette appliction marche bien, ce serait bien plus agréable à utiliser que Parallel ! Pas de XP a démarrer et à "dévuriser"


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un sur les forums a lancer Office 2003, sans probleme, via CrossOver
Pour ce qui est des petites applis, je ne vois pas de probleme.
A mon avis, tout ce qui est executable simple, il n'y a pas de probleme, car tu n'installes rien, donc pas de probleme de plug ins a la con.
J'ai lancés des KeyGen sans aucun probleme (executable purs)
Autrement, pour les fichiers, Spotlight m'a aidé, masi c'est vrai que c'est chiant de voir apparaitre un dossier Application dans la maison, alors qu'il n'y en as pas d'habitude.


----------



## 1000k (20 Août 2006)

ok, tant mieux pour office, ouf !
Sinon je verai pour les petites applications...

vivement que ça sorte !!!


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Tu as un MP dans ta boite


----------



## 1000k (20 Août 2006)

Bon alors petit test de ce programme.
je tiens &#224; dire d&#233;j&#224; qu'avec ma config: macbook 1.83 et 512Mo, c'est tr&#232;s lent et difficile &#224; utiliser avec d'autres applications... Mais bon suffit d'avoir plus de Ram et c'est bon je pense.
Alors j'ai test&#233; un petit programme de gestion de ses voitures, des erreurs &#224; l'installation mais finalement le programme &#224; l'air de marcher. Par contre, il y a un bug sur la police des boutons ( fermer, OK, cancel, etc... ), c'est &#233;crit en tout petit et faut deviner un peu...
MSN Live messenger: marche pas, faut XP
MSN 7: Marche pas faut un proc Pentium :hein: ( cf ce qu'avait dit Tucpasquic )

Pas essay&#233; encore d'autres logiciels, mais je pense qu'une version &#233;mulant XP serait tr&#232;s apr&#233;ciable et un support de plus d'applications utilis&#233; sur Windaube.
Il y a d&#233;j&#224; Office, mais ce serait bien de rajouter MSN, un des programmes le plus utiliser au monde, &#231;a me parait &#234;tre &#233;vidant d'integrer le support d'instal dans crossover...

A voir quand il sortira 



Ps: J'ai aussi dans Home un dossier applications de cr&#233;er, c'est en fait juste les raccourci pour pouvoir lancer facilement les apps...


----------



## Leonard83 (23 Août 2006)

bonjour,
perso j'utilise "mercury" comme client MSN et mis a part un bug qui rend l'image de la cam bleutée  il fonctionne tres bien sur MAC et donc nul besoin d'emulation ou autre bequille , pour ceux qui n'ont pas de cam aMSN est encore mieux mais ne gere pas la visio


----------



## 1000k (23 Août 2006)

aMSN gère la cam 

Je veux utiliser MSN messenger version XP pour avoir MSN plus dessus...


----------



## Taz73 (6 Novembre 2006)

@ Tucpasquic

Est-il possible d'accéder à des volumes Windows (montés sur le bureau du Mac) via Crossover ?
Dans les dialogues Windows d'ouverture/enregistrement, il n'y a pas "Voisinage réseau".

Quelqu'un a t-il essayé ?


----------



## xlr8 (6 Novembre 2006)

1000k a dit:


> aMSN gère la cam



mais pas le son... donc pas de visio vu que cela inclut la vidéo ET le son...


----------



## 1000k (6 Novembre 2006)

xlr8 a dit:


> mais pas le son... donc pas de visio vu que cela inclut la vidéo ET le son...



Effectivement...


----------



## flotow (6 Novembre 2006)

HervéJ a dit:


> @ Tucpasquic
> 
> Est-il possible d'accéder à des volumes Windows (montés sur le bureau du Mac) via Crossover ?
> Dans les dialogues Windows d'ouverture/enregistrement, il n'y a pas "Voisinage réseau".
> ...



Heu, c'est une bonne question je ne sais pas vraiment je n'ai pas essayé, mais a l'occasion, des que je relance CrossOver, je te le ferai savoir (surement ce WE)
Sinon, idem, un dossier Applications dans mon Home mais spotlight trouve CrossOver partout m'enfin sinon, ca marche par bouteille et donc, si une bouteille XP sort, a prioris, ca devrait marcher dessus.
Pour info (et HS) la derniere version de Mercury n'est plus affecté de ce bug d'image bleutée (je l'avais et je l'ai plus  )
Sinon, la meilleur solution de visio Mac/PC, c'est Skype qui s'impose de lui meme, pratique, service gratuit aussi, etc
Il faut savoir (j'ai essayé IE) que par exemple, il est comme sur PC (a quelques menu pres, je crois) mais surtout que certains menus ne repondent pas pas de "fonctions" liées surement du au manque de systeme bref CrossOver fait tourner des application non modifiées sur un systeme light il y a donc des "trous" si l'on peut appeller ca comme ca


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2007)

je ne sais pas ou poster 
juste pour dire que dialux sur cross over ...ne fonctionne pas


----------

